# could it be that i just married a loser???



## sammy6150 (Jul 7, 2011)

today is pay day an i dread it, i used to love pay day but it has turned into a big hasssle where i dont ven want the money.

as soon as the d/p hits the bank she wants her share for mani/ padi ect... i try to tell her we have bills an she only has her hand out. now i already know i will be scheaching for money by wed of next week, an i still have 8 days to next payday an it starts all over again.

you know i even thought if i did rob t a bank i wish to be caught b/cause
20 yrs away is better that 20 of this crap...


sam


----------



## Chelhxi (Oct 30, 2008)

If it's been like this for 15 years, why didn't you take control sooner? You've taught her that it's fine to treat you like a bank. Why would she want to stop now? If my husband didn't work for no good reason I wouldn't be buying him anything.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Someone already told you the solution. You need a new wife.

Are you incapable of saying the word "no"? It's your money.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

How about. No. Would you like to sit down and do a budget with me, or shall I just take care of it?


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

sammy6150 said:


> you know i even thought if i did rob t a bank i wish to be caught b/cause 20 yrs away is better that 20 of this crap...


:lol:


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

magnoliagal said:


> Someone already told you the solution. You need a new wife.
> 
> Are you incapable of saying the word "no"? It's your money.


Go ahead and say "It's MY money". Ummm...can you run faster than her? Can you sleep on a friends couch?

But seriously, you need to show her how serious this is. Then ask her if she wants to budget wisely now... or pay thousands in divorce costs?


----------



## mamawest (Jul 10, 2011)

I know alot of woman like that. If your marriage is to the point that you feel like a bank than you need to tell her "THE BANK IS NOW CLOSED!!!" Cause trust if you lost you job today, she would start packing and on the search for a new bank within the hour.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Say, with mamawest's post in mind, tell her that the company is going to start cutting down, and your job is one of the ones on the chopping block. See how she reacts. Then a week or two later, say that they decided not to get rid of you. She'll either stick with you and try to make things work, or she'll be gone like a cat who finds out the people next door will feed it more.


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

Is very frustrated to live with an irresponsible person like your wife.
Seat down with her and let her know how much money you need till the end of the month. Make a list, if there are money left she can have some. If she is not happy with her share tell her to find a job.


----------

